# Belarus preheater?



## jrooster (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a 1994 Belarus 825. I believe it has what is called a preheater? when I first bought the tractor I knew nothing about the Belarus, but have slowly been learning. 
I think I may have damaged the preheater or a portion of the system.
First winter I owned it I would push the preheat button and the lamp would brighten and tractor would start. I did not know this had a separate fuel canister and did not add any fuel to it. Now when I push the preheat button the light does not light up. Did I ruin the preheater? wiring? Fuse? resistor? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Our temps this winter have been very cold -23 this morning

Thanks!


----------



## Ndman (Mar 25, 2021)

jrooster said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a 1994 Belarus 825. I believe it has what is called a preheater? when I first bought the tractor I knew nothing about the Belarus, but have slowly been learning.
> I think I may have damaged the preheater or a portion of the system.
> ...


I am having same problem. What did you find out


----------

